# Don't Use Birth Control,' Tanzania's President Tells Women In The Country



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 11, 2018)

Tanzanian President John Magufuli urges citizens to keep reproducing.
(CNN)Tanzania's President John Magufuli has told women in the East African nation to stop taking birth control pills because the country needs more people, according to local media reports.

"Women can now give up contraceptive methods," Magufuli said.

"*Those going for family planning are lazy ... they are afraid they will not be able to feed their children. They do not want to work hard to feed a large family and that is why they opt for birth controls and end up with one or two children only*," he said at a public rally on Sunday.

He was quoted in a local newspaper, The Citizen, as saying that those advocating for birth control were foreign and had sinister motives.


Magufuli urged citizens to keep reproducing as the government was investing in maternal health and opening new district hospitals.

The United Nations Population Fund (UNFPA) representative for Tanzania, Jacqueline Mahon, was present when Magufuli made his comments, reports said.

CNN has reached out to the UNFPA for comment but did not immediately receive a response.
"I have traveled to Europe and I have seen the effects of birth control. In some countries they are now struggling with declining population. They have no labor force," the Citizen newspaper quoted him as saying.





Tanzania's anti-corruption crusader cracks down on opponents
Tanzania's population is around 53 million people,and 70% of them living on less than $2 a day, according to a 2015 World Bank report. 

"You have cattle. You are big farmers. You can feed your children. Why then resort to birth control?" he asked. "This is my opinion, I see no reason to control births in Tanzania," Magufuli, who has two children, said.

Opposition MP Cecil Mwambe criticized the President's comments, saying they were against the country's health policy.

President Magufuli is known as 'The Bulldozer' for his tough stance against corruption and his hardline policies, which include *denying education to schoolgirls who become pregnant.*





John Magufuli, the no-frills President who declared war on waste
In another development, *the speaker of the Tanzanian parliament banned female lawmakers from wearing fake nails and eyelashes in parliament.*

"With the powers vested in me by the Constitution of the United Republic of Tanzania, I now ban all MPs with false eyelashes and false finger nails from stepping into Parliament," Job Ndugai said, a day after Magufuli's comments.

*The new rules also ban women MPs from wearing short dresses and jeans. Female visitors to parliament are also expected to adhere to the dress code.*


----------



## Transformer (Sep 11, 2018)

He needs to talk to China....opposite extremes.


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 11, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> * Magufuli, who has two children, said.
> *



Oh ok. 

Aside from this: many couples, worldwide, are indeed opting out of having too many children due to the cost of living. But I see so many parents being creative on YouTube, don't know who or what to believe at the end of the day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 11, 2018)

What in the entire what?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 11, 2018)

What the what?


He’s encouraging them to have more kids when most people live on less than $2 a day 
He withholds education when girls get pregnant 
He only has 2 kids himself
He used his authority to ban female lawmakers from wearing fake eyelashes and nails


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 11, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> What the what?
> 
> 
> He’s encouraging them to have more kids when most people live on less than $2 a day
> ...



I have a serious problem with men, regardless of which country/religion they're from. Seriously. It's the same thing time-and-time again. Get in power. Use said powers to try to control/oppress women. Repeat.

Sigh.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 11, 2018)

Checks calendar for century, year...


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 12, 2018)

I’ll admit sometimes progressives take things too far with “we are the world”, gender fluidity and even I’m not here for some of this trans culture issues but why are folks comfortable being out here saying this stuff and being Nazi sympathizers in 2018?!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Sep 14, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> I have a serious problem with men, regardless of which country/religion they're from. Seriously. It's the same thing time-and-time again. Get in power. Use said powers to try to control/oppress women. Repeat.
> 
> Sigh.


This is why I'm never quite into the pro black movement but black men want to continued the subjugation of women. They just want to be the ones doing the oppressing. 

Honestly I think men are awful in power and it may be time for women to rule.


----------



## Farida (Sep 15, 2018)

This is so disappointing. When he first came to office he was a refreshing African president. He was cleaning house and eliminating waste. 

But I guess at the end of the day many of these African men just can't help thinking of women in a certain way no matter what you say to them. Ugh.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 20, 2018)

I realize that declining birth rates are a problem in a lot of countries, but if you want people to have children then you make it possible to have a good quality of life while having a large family instead of encouraging women to struggle and people to starve. But of course he hates women, so that wouldn’t occur to him.  The GOP here is similar but they aren’t quite so rude about it.


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 1, 2018)

Tanzania still has a high birth rate with population still growing a fast pace last time I checked, so what is he so pressed about, calling people lazy for family planning? lazy for planning for your future, now that's a new twist!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 11, 2018)

spacetygrss said:


> I have a serious problem with men, regardless of which country/religion they're from. Seriously. It's the same thing time-and-time again. Get in power. Use said powers to try to control/oppress women. Repeat.
> 
> Sigh.


Just trash, the entire lot of them.


----------

